# Look who is 2 today...



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

My sweet Ruby is 2 yrs. old today. She will be doing her 3 favorite things today: sleep in, laying in the sun and spend the day with her V boyfriend Chase. What more can a girl ask for. 

Happy Birthday Ruby Lu!


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Happy birthday Ruby Lu!! 

From Lincoln and his family.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Great pics and cares ;D

Your blessed


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Happy Birthday from Riley and Chuck!!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Ruby, Darcy says have a great birthday babe.... ;D


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

A big Roo Roo Roo from Ozkar, Astro & Zsa Zsa.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Happy Birthday Ruby!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Happy birthday Ruby from Max and Skyy!!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie sends his birthday wishes to Ruby, and he would also like to propose marriage..... Well, maybe just for the weekend!! LOL


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Happy birthday, Ruby!! Sophie and Pacsi send kisses and wags!  
She is so adorable! Love the picture of her laying on the pillow. Sophie thinks pillows are for Vizsla behinds and head goes under covers....


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Happy birthday, Love Miles!!


----------

